# What do you think?



## Jothri (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all






 I like to draw, I kinda have my own style or something. 

My Trippy/Psychedelic Art.

What do you think? Would it fit in for video games?



Spoiler



This is not my only image, I have more here







I am currently working on another one, and it will be done in like a day or so hopefully...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations, your thread got bumped by a spambot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice picture though.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 24, 2010)

Neat stuff! It has plenty of room for a video game.

Reminds me a little bit of Yume Nikki even.

EDIT:
Abandon hope all ye who enter here (animated gif warning)


Spoiler


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's very good.


----------

